# Sera CO2 reactor uses pinwheel design to mix CO2 with water



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Check out this co2 reactor from Sera that is coming out.... I know I want one! If it was only make of Glass...


http://reefbuilders.com/2010/07/30/sera-co2-reactor-pinwheel-mix-carbon-dioxide-ozone-gas/

This can be used for Co2 or Ozone... but none of us use ozone. This this looks freaking sweet....This upcoming reactor is INTENTED for planted tanks, but is on this reefbuilders site because they can use it for their gas purposes (co2 dissolved in water used to dissolve aragonite to add calcium to the water, or ozone to oxidize organic waste)

This reactor just looks awesome and not cheap like similar reactors. I know I'll be getting one. They may already be available. Has anyone heard of anyone distributing these or has anyone used one? I have never seen one in use before.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

It probably works. I'll stick with my homemade set up for now as it works very well, but if I didn't have room for a 3' pipe in my stand, something like this might be a good solution. 

It's amazing it took this long for an aquarium gadget company to put something on the market that isn't a piece of crap. Bubble ladders, inverted bell diffusers, those little yeast tablet CO2 systems, that stuff is all junk. Even the reactors that companies tried putting out were far inferior to what aquarists were making with less than $10 worth of PVC pipe.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

I believe it's ten inches long, and only about two inches wide. (edit, never mind misunderstood what you were saying)

It looks very well ,ade with quality acrylic and components, not that cheap eBay crap. 

The saltwater hobby is fifty years ahead of the freshwater hobby in terms of technology. This was only on there because the author thinks it will be good for dissolving co2 before entering a calcium reactor or ozone before a protein skimmer. 

Makes me feel like we are in the dark ages.

Sera has a us section of their website giving news. It's http://www.sera.de/us/news/innovative-sera-co2-technik.html.

Oddly enough it's the US website but still in German...

Using Google translator from German to English (and I'm on my iPad and for some reason can't highlight and copy the translation, so I had to type the translation myself on the iPad...) the Sera.de website says about this product:

Co2 is dissolved in large quantities to power plant a in the aquarium with the most on the market reactors a hopeless task. On the other hand solve the two new Sera CO2 flore active reactors at the co2 is absolutely and completely and if desired also creates large quantities (the larger model to 1,000 bubbles Co2/Min.). The units (Sera flore Active Co2 Reactor for Aquariums up to 500 liters and 600 Sera flore Active Co2 Reactor for aquariums 1000 above 600 liters) are generally outside of the aquarium in the cabinet (installation mounted within larger aquariums is also possible) and integrated into the returning flow of water from the existing external filter. The external filter with it's pump drives the rotor Of the dual active-CO2 reactor, which supplied the breaks in the active reactor CO2, bringing to 100% solution.

Also Falschgase (usually containing Nitrogen, to about 0.5% in co2 storage bottles) be dissolved and cause no problems. The reactors can be made using the supplied mounting screws in the cabinet and have nuts that allow secure attachment of the hoses. By hydrodynamic optimization of the water flow fro the connected external filter is not slowed down.

At this part of their website: http://www.sera.de/en/products/tech...omponenten/sera-flore-co2-active-reactor.html

it says (in English)
The new sera flore CO2 active reactors 500 and 1000 with twin rotor supersede the generation of static CO2 generators. The rotors, the upper one of which is designed as a lamella rotor, ensure strong blending of CO2 with the aquarium water, allowing to dissolve several hundred CO2 bubbles per minute.

The sera flore CO2 active reactor 500 is suitable for freshwater aquariums between 250 l and 600 l. We recommend the sera flore CO2 active reactor 1000 for larger or densely planted aquariums.

Easy installation and cleaning
Includes holder bracket for installation inside the aquarium or outside, e.g. in an aquarium cabinet
Connectors for standard hoses
Hose connectors with fastener
Size	Item No.
500	08057
1000	08058

So from what I've read/translated, there are two sizes. The smaller size is intended for aquariums 66 - 159 gallons. The larger is for aquariums larger than 158 gallons. It's meant to be mounted vertically under the cabinet, but if you want you can use it in the tank (I guess if you dont have an aquarium stand) and is used inline with an external canister filter, with the output of the canister running the reactor. The flow of the output of the canister turns the rotor, which chops the bubbles up like a needle wheel, then the water is forced to the bottom of the reactor where it is then forced through a pipe in the center and up and out of the reactor back into the aquarium. This design is much like the Rex DIY PVC reactor... except it's nice and prefabricated, and has TWO rotors which function like needle wheels. 

Here is a detailed PDF file that is downloadable on the Sera site. English instructions start on page 8. It says "US" specifically and not "English" which means it IS coming to America soon!


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

No one has ever used these? 

The closest thing we can get in America is the Ista Mix Max but look at it. It looks cheaply made compared to this thing. 

I sent Sera an email asking if and when the US would get it and who the distributed would be. I'll post their reply if/ when I get one. 

Incan import it from the UK but If I'm going to pay $60 - $80 for something I don't want to pay the expense of importing from across the pond on top of that.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

It's here and I think it looks good!
Maybe I need 2 but this should work huh old punk?


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks nearly identical to a model I bought off of evilbay up aqua I believe 

It works very well


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

My LFS redently started to carry more Sera products.They only had the model 50?.It is not the largest one.I use it on my 180 with dual mega overflows and a sump and so far it works pretty well.An occasional bubble gets through so my return hose is directly under my return pump and gets even further chopped up.Plants are pearling and things are looking beter(got nothing special going on).Only cost $35 so not to bad IMO.


----------

